# Puppy Search in CT/NY/NJ area



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi there -- I have been lurking in this forum for about 10 months now, taking in all the excellent advice, adorable photos and great stories about goldens and their people. Thanks for all the education! :wave:

I live in Greenwich CT and am starting to search in earnest for a pup, and would love to hear any suggestions for breeders in the southern CT/NY/NJ area.

I've contacted the various golden retriever clubs for their referrals, and I just want to cover my bases by asking on this board as well, since you all are so well-informed.

I have two young children, and we are looking for a sweet-natured family pet who could be trained as a therapy dog. Temperament and good health are my primary concerns; I don't give a fig whether the dog is red or snow-white (except I know that snow white isn't the breed standard ). 

I've given this a ton of thought and I want to start our dog family with a puppy rather than a rescue, though we would consider a rescue in a few years as our boys get a little older.

Many thanks for any help you can offer!!


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention :doh: that our ideal timeline would have a puppy ready to go in late August/September. I realize that may not work, but that's what we're shooting for. 

Thanks again!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, I won't be of much help, I'm in Maryland, but I'd like to welcome you and wish you luck in your puppy quest!!  I'm sure you'll find much help here, once your post is noticed!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome and glad you are posting now. I dont have any advise but I am sure you will get several suggestions for different breeders.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I had the same situation as I have two young children also. I say you're on the right track by contacting your local clubs. They'll give you the names of breeders and then you just have to go with your gut! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well welcome to the forum!
The area you are looking in is loaded with good responsible breeders. If you have already contacted the Golden Retriever clubs in those areas I would suggest you contact those breeders referred by the clubs. If you then have a specific concern/question with a particular breeder or litter post that question here and see what the folks on the forum have to say. From your introduction it sounds as though you have an idea what you want and what you expect so you are well on your way. 
Good luck in your search!


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for your prompt replies.  I'm contacting some breeders now and asking questions.

Is it customary that a breeder doesn't let you visit the pups until the day you arrive to take yours home? From what I've read here, people seem to be able to visit at least once before going home.

Barb (bwoz), if you don't mind me asking, who did you use and did you have a good experience with your breeder? And was it difficult to train your pup with young kids (and train the kids about the pup too!)?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NO! You should be able to visit and more than once....I had complete access to my Breeder and they encouraged it. I met the pups and got to know them before any decisions were made.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum! One name that I remember hearing about is Cloverdale Kennels and if you look up Ripley Golden Retrievers they have beautiful dogs too (they're both in CT). I would definitely want to be able to visit the puppies/breeder ... especially to be able to meet the breeder and make sure the dogs are well taken care of. Good luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree that you should be able to visit the pups before picking it up from the breeder's. When I have had litters I would schedule visits for the families to visit to insure no more than one family at a time and time for the pups to rest between visits so they were not sleeping the entire time during someone's visit. 
As for the training I STRONGLY recommend formal training at an obedience school for you and the pup. I do not know where you are located in CT. but there is place in Manchester called Tails-U-Win that I know people who train there and say it is great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Windrush Goldens belongs to Lisa H Weinberg & Art Breslau., Mahopac, NY ; they have amazing multipurpose goldens.


I've heard good things about
Rensselaer Golden Retrievers
East Granby, CT 06026
when I was doing my own puppy(s) search, but dont know them personally. Bond is maybe theirs? Tahnee might know.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the great references. I did contact some of these breeders last night. It looks like Ripley's Goldens (originally from CT) have moved and maybe merged with Gold-Rush? I got an email from the breeder, Frances, and she said they have moved to Wrightstown, NJ. The email signature now says Ripley's Gold-Rush. They have a litter that might work great for us, timing-wise. 

I couldn't find any contact information for Windrush, although I could just call information and ask for either of the owners' names, I guess.

I will let you know how things proceed. Thanks again for your kindness. I love this board -- the people here are great. It's really refreshing to see a group of people who are genuinely interested in helping and sharing experiences.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I believe my Tucker spent his first year living in Greenwich. We found Tucker's breeder in an indirect way. Somehow I spoke with Marcy D. and she put me in contact with Rose who is one of the breeders on the puppy referral list for the GRCA. We would have gone home with a pup (a few were held for evaluation), but we chose to give Tucker a home. I believe they are in Middlebury.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, and Welcome! I'm in Fairfield, CT, and just brought home my little Teddy a couple of weeks ago. We got him from Jane at Cloverdale (I believe someone upthread mentioned that kennel name), but I'm pretty sure she doesn't have any more breedings planned this year (she had three this past spring). I went through a long and somewhat emotionally draining search before I hooked up with Cloverdale in early May. Up until that point I was keeping in touch with several other breeders from the CT River Valley, S. Berkshire, and Hudson River Valley GRC referral lists. I'll try to PM you any info I have from those breeders who were planning litters the last time I had contact with them. (Windrush and Rensselaer, both mentioned above, were among those who I think were planning litters.)

I did not visit my puppy at the breeder's. When I asked about it, Jane didn't sound enthusiastic but said I could come when the puppies were at least 4 or 5 weeks old. I had heard enough good things about her and her dogs, that I really didn't feed the need to drive over an hour to see the puppies. At the time I could have visited, she would have had 25 puppies from 3 different litters, and she would have been starting to schedule pick-ups of her first spring litter. I really didn't want to add more chaos to her life  I'm pretty sure all the breeders I spoke with would have accomodated such a visit, though some would probably have been more encouraging about it than others.

From reading other posts on this forum, it seems like quality breeders in different parts of the country have different standard practices. Specifically, the cost of a puppy is higher in our area (The prices from the breeders I spoke with ranged from $1000 -- from a hobby breeder just starting out -- to $1600 -- from a couple of different breeders who have been doing this for 30 years.) Also, some of the health guarantees I've read about on this forum are a lot more generous than what the breeders up here provide. 

Did you ask about training? I think I saw it mentioned somewhere on this thread. We're going to take Teddy to Dog Gone Smart in Norwalk. I've heard good things about Bandilane in Stamford, which would be closer to you.

If you have any questions about specific breeders in CT or MA, chances are that I at least communicated via e-mail with them if I didn't speak with them on the phone or go to visit. So let me know if I can help.:wave:

Good luck!


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Mamamia,
I got your PM but can't send one back until I have 15 posts! So I'm adding to my post count right here. 

THANK YOU so much for the great info. I think we have the same first name. Mine is spelled "in," though every school report card I ever had listed me as "en."

I actually spoke with Jane at Cloverdale today. She said she has one male left, ready to go this week (someone put a deposit and then never came for the dog). I am trying to see if I can coordinate someone to puppy-sit the week we are going to be away in August; if I can, I think I will take Jane's puppy. I've heard great things about her dogs from other breeders.

How are things going with Teddy? Is this your first dog? Both my husband and I grew up with dogs but neither of us has owned one as an adult. We have seriously angsted (is that a word?) over this more than we did over having our kids! Is it the right time? Are we ready?, etc.

I've heard great things about Bandilane, and also about the Port Chester obedience school (which is actually in White Plains). I spoke with Bandilane today and they've suspended puppy classes temporarily because of an outbreak of kennel cough around here. Better to err on the side of caution with young puppies, I guess.

Thank you again for your great information. I really appreciate it. ENJOY TEDDY!


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

readyforagolden, please dont rush into getting a puupy!! do your research! visit breeders and their dogs. If a breeder says to you, and not even knowing who you are sure you can pick up a puppy tomorrow i have one left over... might tell you something about them. A good breeder will want to interview you to ensure that the puppy they will be giving you fits your needs and desires! also look into how many times a year a breeder breeds and how young they are breeding them. a good breeder will not breed until the the age of 2 years. also ask questions about the health history of their dogs. cancer, hips, heart, etc. I am also at this very moment looking for another golden puppy. please let me know if you have any questions. I am coming across alot of info and web sites.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

readyforagolden, i forgot im located on LI NY so im sure we are coming across the same breeders


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> Thanks for the great references. I did contact some of these breeders last night. It looks like Ripley's Goldens (originally from CT) have moved and maybe merged with Gold-Rush? I got an email from the breeder, Frances, and she said they have moved to Wrightstown, NJ. The email signature now says Ripley's Gold-Rush. They have a litter that might work great for us, timing-wise.
> 
> I couldn't find any contact information for Windrush, although I could just call information and ask for either of the owners' names, I guess.
> 
> I will let you know how things proceed. Thanks again for your kindness. I love this board -- the people here are great. It's really refreshing to see a group of people who are genuinely interested in helping and sharing experiences.


You can call Sunfire Goldens for Windrush contact. Choose Sunfire if you are looking for a stylish athlete or a topnotch obedience dog, but not for a show dog. These dogs are legendary fetchers. Windrush works with them.http://www.geocities.com/sunfiregold/


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You might want to call Nancy Dallaire from Twin Beau D Kennels. She is in Swansea, MA but just 20 minutes outside of Providence, RI. Jane from Cloverdale helped her get started out over 30 years ago.

My Brady is over a year and half, and I could not be happier. Everywhere I take him in the dog world - vets, doggie daycare, classes, or even spectators at dog shows, people are so impressed by his looks and temperment.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, you guys are great with the referrals.

I spoke with Lisa Weinberg at Windrush yesterday. She doesn't have any litters that will be suitable for us (and said she wouldn't place a pup in a family with a 3-year-old regardless), but she was a great source of information. She stayed on the phone for a while talking and making suggestions -- very helpful.

Ljilly28, thanks for the SunFire website. I'll get in touch with them.

Cubbysan, I did email Twin Beau D, so thanks for that name. Your Brady is gorgeous!

Engine934, Thanks for the whoa, Nellie! message.  You're right about not rushing in to grab any available dog. I've actually been researching and talking to breeders for about a year now. The only reason I was considering going with the pup available now is that this breeder has been recommended by other breeders I've spoken with. She's been in business for ages and has very sound, solid dogs.

But we would have had to jump through some logistical hoops to get everything in place and then arrange for puppysitting while we're on vacation. I decided that isn't ideal for consistent training with a young pup who is just getting to know us. 

We're shooting for a fall puppy. I've spoken with five or six breeders who will have pups available in September; one is a definite no, the other is a maybe. I know of one breeder who thinks he'll have puppies ready at Thanksgiving. So it seems as if we will be able to find the right pup sometime in the next few months.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, I would have taken one of the puppies Jane had when she contacted me, but she was too late. We had already given Tucker a home and we are not disappointed. Although, he does keep us on our toes to this very day! 

Good luck in your search for your puppy. We call Tucker our diamond in the ruff/rough because we had no clue who his Dad was until after he was with us a few days. I just wanted a pup or older dog with clearances. A few days after he come home to live with us we were told to watch the Westminster Dog Show. His Dad was representing the Goldens that year because he took top honors. You may be pleasantly surprised if you keep an open mind...

I'm dog sitting another GR right now. Bailey is back!!! I love having 3 Goldens. At least these 3. If only I could get my neice to let me keep him!!! 

Oh, I'm in Hamden by the way.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Kimm, really funny (and great!) that Tucker has a rock-star daddy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

readyforagolden said:


> Kimm, really funny (and great!) that Tucker has a rock-star daddy.


Well, Tucker is no Rock-Star, but we love him!!! His breeder was very open and honest. You should read his contract! LOL


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ready...i apologize if my post was a little over the top! Jane does have beautiful Goldens and I'm sure you would of been happy! Jane has been around for a while and is a very reputable breeder. I guess i got wrapped up with my first golden that passed away from cancer. I have looked into a few breeders myself for an available puppy in the Fall. We are going away the last week of Oct on vacation, so we would be ready the first week of NOV. If you wouldnt mind could you share some of the breeders that you are contacting and myself will with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When you picture your future golden in your mind, what do you picture? 


I had a Twin Beau D dog, Acadia, who was such a sweetpea and a beauty, but not too much of an athlete! Cady loooooved cuddling, being groomed, walks,and people, but wasnt too big on the hobbies of our other goldens like seagull chasing, swimming, and fetching. Her father was Twin Beau D's Montego Bay. She loved heeling once she learned how, and I could take her absolutely anywhere. She was a bomb-proof , calm, mild, and well-mannered right from babyhood. Our field golden at the time, Raleigh, was a handful but a stylish athlete, always jumping off the dock, playing lacrosse, and fetching frisbees out of the air. I loved them equally, but in different ways. Sunfire and Twin Beau D have very different kinds of goldens- but both excellent in their niche. 

Sorry I didnt realize about Lisa's small children policy. My friend Brian was on pins and needles for a week waiting to see if Lisa would let him have a Borax puppy after she interviewed him! ( Lisa's dog Sunfire's Muleteam Borax was a once in a lifetime heartdog, and a dog I admire through and through.)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Ah, I would have taken one of the puppies Jane had when she contacted me, but she was too late. We had already given Tucker a home and we are not disappointed. Although, he does keep us on our toes to this very day!
> 
> Good luck in your search for your puppy. We call Tucker our diamond in the ruff/rough because we had no clue who his Dad was until after he was with us a few days. I just wanted a pup or older dog with clearances. A few days after he come home to live with us we were told to watch the Westminster Dog Show. His Dad was representing the Goldens that year because he took top honors. You may be pleasantly surprised if you keep an open mind...
> 
> ...


Is Tucker's dad Mulder?


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> Mamamia,
> I got your PM but can't send one back until I have 15 posts! So I'm adding to my post count right here.
> 
> THANK YOU so much for the great info. I think we have the same first name. Mine is spelled "in," though every school report card I ever had listed me as "en."
> ...


I didn't realize you needed 15 posts before you could PM here.  It would have been great if you could have gotten Teddy's brother (I'm assuming the puppy she had left was from Sugar's litter?) -- my little guy is so sweet and mellow. But I really believe that the timing has to be right. There are a lot of good breeders in this area -- I'm sure you'll find the right puppy as long as you are patient and do all the research. One of the breeders I mentioned in my PM, Susan Naylor, just e-mailed me today to say that her girl still hasn't come into season, but she hopes to breed her as soon as she's ready. I don't know the name of her girl, but she'll be breeding her to Am. Ch. Daybreak Varsity Jump http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=42886 , who is my Teddy's grandfather.

Teddy is our first dog. I had been longing for a dog ever since my husband and I bought our first house 12 years ago. But we were both working a lot and having to travel, so it didn't make sense. Now, two cross-country moves and two kids later, the timing was right. I spent 10 years reading up on all the different breeds, decided on a Golden, spent another year just researching Goldens, and then another year searching for a puppy. That last part was much more difficult than I thought it woule be, but the result is well worth it. Good luck!


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mamamia, did you get Teddy from Cloverdale?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Tucker's dad Mulder?


 
Yep...I felt like a fool when I was watching the Show in 2004 and yelled, "Tucker, there's your dad!" :doh: I got to meet his Mom Sam. Sam is precious.

I never got to see puppy photos of Tucker. I'm not sure if the previous owner just never sent them or what. I would have loved to see him as a pup. I was also sadded by the fact he came with no favorite toys. That broke my heart. 

The right pup will come along!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

readyforagolden said:


> Barb (bwoz), if you don't mind me asking, who did you use and did you have a good experience with your breeder? And was it difficult to train your pup with young kids (and train the kids about the pup too!)?


Sorry i didn't get back to you sooner....I am VERY happy with Banner's breeder. I can pm you her email, I don't know if she has any litters planned. Banner's daddy belongs to the owners of Tails-U-Win in Simsbury http://www.tailsuwin.com/Tails2/Welcome!.htm AmbikaGR mentioned the one in Manchester and that's where I went w/Banner. They are both positive reinforcement training centers. As far as the kids, I just involved them from day one with as much of the fun things as possible. We sat in a circle and all hand fed Banner for about the first week. They love to help brush him, walk him, feed him, etc. It definitely helps to get a calmer personality in the pup. A higher energy MAY be a little too much depending on the age of your kids. Mine were 2 and 4 when we got Banner. Basically I make sure EVERYONE knows the ground rules: Be Gentle and Respectful of eachother. It's almost like having three toddlers!
And in my personal opinion, I would NEVER get a pup without seeing them and meeting the breeder first. After the pups get their vaccinations, there is no reason to not be able to visit. We spent three hours at my breeders house just talking and playing with the pups and mom and older brother. You have to be comfortable and you'll know when you're there. Banner basically picked us. Good Luck to you!!!!! Can't wait to hear updates


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Yep...I felt like a fool when I was watching the Show in 2004 and yelled, "Tucker, there's your dad!" :doh: I got to meet his Mom Sam. Sam is precious.
> 
> I never got to see puppy photos of Tucker. I'm not sure if the previous owner just never sent them or what. I would have loved to see him as a pup. I was also sadded by the fact he came with no favorite toys. That broke my heart.
> 
> The right pup will come along!


It is so hard to imagine that an amazing dog like Tucker could possibly end up with humans that surrendered him. He is so lucky to have you. It would be fun to see his special contract!


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

engine934 said:


> Mamamia, did you get Teddy from Cloverdale?


 Yep. He's from the pairing of Cloverdale Sweet Talker http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=299181 and Ch. Cloverdale Here's the Scoop http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=80114. Do you have a dog from Cloverdale as well?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not important...


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi again everyone.

Engine, I'm compiling a list of names and info and will post when I get my act together. Just got a work assignment (I'm a freelance newspaper reporter) and have to file the story by Tuesday, but I'll try to finish the list before then.

LJilly, your Acadia sounds like the dog of my dreams. I think mellow is the way to go for us right now, so I've called that breeder. She told me to call back Monday, which I have marked on my calendar.

Mamamia, your Teddy is sooo sweet. I'm so glad to hear all is going well. I have a stack of puppy books that I'm making my way through now. Hopefully that'll give us an idea of how to structure life for the pup when s/he comes home.

Lisa Weinberg from Windrush mentioned programs at Guiding Eyes for the Blind in Patterson, NY. They have 7-9 week old puppies (mostly Labs, some Goldens, a few German Shepherds) they adopt out when temperament testing shows they aren't good candidates for the guide-dog program. Anyone ever done this? http://volunteer.guidingeyes.org/bin/manpage?0+1+./003.1199959199/004.1199959381


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

readyforagolden said:


> Lisa Weinberg from Windrush mentioned programs at Guiding Eyes for the Blind in Patterson, NY. They have 7-9 week old puppies (mostly Labs, some Goldens, a few German Shepherds) they adopt out when temperament testing shows they aren't good candidates for the guide-dog program. Anyone ever done this? http://volunteer.guidingeyes.org/bin/manpage?0+1+./003.1199959199/004.1199959381


If you can get a dog from an organization like this you are SO LUCKY!! The amount on research, knowledge and history that goes into these breedings is truly AMAZING. They have generations upon generations of medical records for virtuall EVERY dog they have EVER produced - not just the ones that stay in the Guide Dog program. It has always seemed EXTREMELY unfair to refer to these dogs as not passing their tempterment testing - as it is NOT that they have a bad temperment but just not the best canidate to do that line of "work". 
YOU WILL NOT BE SORRY WITH A DOG FROM GUIDING EYES I PROMISE YOU!

Sorry for all the "screaming" but I am hoping to make my point clear.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ready, thanks i will do the same!


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mamamia, no my golden is from Nautilus from Plymouth MA, but im researching other breeders for our next puppy that might be a little closer in distance.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Hank, that's great about the Guiding Eyes dogs. I'm going to start a new thread about that and see if anyone here got a Golden from that program or one similar to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Nautilus dogs just have those blonde coats you want to sink your hands into and melty brown eyes and pitch black pigment. They are so lucious and playful, and have such a specific look to them.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 8, 2008)

engine934 said:


> Mamamia, no my golden is from Nautilus from Plymouth MA, but im researching other breeders for our next puppy that might be a little closer in distance.


Back in February I had spoken with Kathy at Lazy Daze Goldens about getting a puppy from one of her girls who she bred with Ritz from Nautilus. I was really excited about this puppy, but when it was time that she should have confirmation of the pregnancy, I called and e-mailed to find out if the breeding took and if I could schedule a visit, and I never heard back from her. 

Happily, all worked out well for me in the end with my little Teddy By the time I hooked up with Jane at Cloverdale, I had e-mailed, spoken with and/or visited over a dozen different breeders. She didn't have me fill out any kind of questionnaire or really ask me very many questions. Maybe she sensed that I had done my homework. She's been breeding and showing Goldens for over 30 years, breeds for health and temperament, and was very prompt at returning phone calls and e-mails. She does send her puppies home at 7 weeks, and we actually picked Teddy up a few days before he was 7 weeks old. She bred 3 of her girls this past spring, so I'm guessing it will be a while before she has any more puppies.


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Back in February I had spoken with Kathy at Lazy Daze Goldens about getting a puppy from one of her girls who she bred with Ritz from Nautilus. I was really excited about this puppy, but when it was time that she should have confirmation of the pregnancy, I called and e-mailed to find out if the breeding took and if I could schedule a visit, and I never heard back from her. Can you give me some insight on Jane and Cloverdale. I visited her website and her dogs were beautiful. I located that she just north of Hartford, CT which will be a 2 hr ride for us.

l from Pennylane Goldens in NJ and she is super wonderful to speak to. She e-mails you back and returns all phone calls. I think i might go with her,or Coverdale which i hvaent contacted yet for our next puppy.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I sent you a PM


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Skeller, thanks for the PM. I will contact them (still can't PM you back because this is only my 11th post. Come on, 15!!)

Engine, I hadn't heard of PennyLane, but I will check online for them. Here are a few I have contacted and/or heard about:

Sunfire Golden Retrievers, Suffield CT
http://www.geocities.com/sunfiregold/litters.html
Litters due July 20th and July 28th. 

Ripley Gold-Rush, Wrightstown, NJ
Ripleygoldens.com
Frances 
Planning litters with pups ready to go Nov/Dec.

Sheila Sierra 
(Western Mass.)
Give her a call and talk about her litter. Ask about the ABBY & MASON Litter. (This one came from puppy referral at CT River Valley Golden Retriever Club; haven’t called yet.)

Saundra Badhe at Rensselaer Goldens has a litter due in September. 

As of midweek, Jane at Cloverdale had one male left from her litters. She said she had a few phone calls, but I'm not sure what the status is there. Don't go by her website, as I think she's been too busy to update it recently. Email her or give her a call to check.

GOOD LUCK! Let us know how it goes, and I'll keep everyone here posted on my progress as well.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

*We've found our pup!*



Well, I think we are all lined up to bring home a darling little girl on Aug. 21 or 22.

Darrowby Goldens had one little girl available in their litter (born in late June) because a family decided to wait until their home renovation is finished. I've heard very nice things about Darrowby dogs, and the breeder has been wonderful and provided all the information I asked for.

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions, and to Suanne for pointing us to Darrowby!

We are really excited to meet this sweet girl in a month! I will post photos when we bring her home.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Aww good for you. Can't wait to see and hear all about your pup.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

I will have puppies ready in the Oct to November timeframe if you are interested. The reservation lists are forming now for a couple litters sired by our Rocket "BISS CH Nautilus Ripley's BMW M5." You can learn more about us at www.ripleygoldens.com. I need to update the website as we have moved to a larger home, and some of the news is outdated. Nonetheless, Rocket is as sound as they come with Excellent hips and all his clearances and the girls we are pairing him with have the same, mostly Champions in their own right. Please feel free to give us a call 609-723-3058. Depending on litter size, I may have a pup or two ready for late September. The mother is due the 30th and may have more pups than we currently have deposits on. Best of luck in your searches!


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

engine934 said:


> Ready...i apologize if my post was a little over the top! Jane does have beautiful Goldens and I'm sure you would of been happy! Jane has been around for a while and is a very reputable breeder. I guess i got wrapped up with my first golden that passed away from cancer. I have looked into a few breeders myself for an available puppy in the Fall. We are going away the last week of Oct on vacation, so we would be ready the first week of NOV. If you wouldnt mind could you share some of the breeders that you are contacting and myself will with you.


I will have puppies ready in the Oct to November timeframe if you are interested. The reservation lists are forming now for a couple litters sired by our Rocket "BISS CH Nautilus Ripley's BMW M5." You can learn more about us at www.ripleygoldens.com. I need to update the website as we have moved to a larger home, and some of the news is outdated. Nonetheless, Rocket is as sound as they come with Excellent hips and all his clearances and the girls we are pairing him with have the same, mostly Champions in their own right. Please feel free to give us a call 609-723-3058. Depending on litter size, I may have a pup or two ready for late September. The mother is due the 30th and may have more pups than we currently have deposits on. Best of luck in your searches!


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ripley, just got read your post. you can PM me with you plans for the Fall. Rocket, Marley, Rio and Violet are beautiful. Our 4 1/2 yr old Otis is from Nautilus so i guess i show a little favoritism.... I am narrowing down my favorite breeders and need to start planning to visit them. We are looking for a male puppy. keep me updated


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, Rocket is stunning. Congratulations to you and to him!


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ready, Congrats!!!! Im sure your happy and excited! Keep us updated.

Engine934


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Nothing to see here... just trying to get my post count to 15 so I can PM, for heaven's sake.

Have a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

This is it... 15. I'm feeling LUCKY!!! :bowl:


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for much for the compliments on Rocket...we love him, and the judges seem to like him too. He is a dream come true for any breeder and I am fortunate enough to have him as a part of my family.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

readyforagolden said:


> Skeller, thanks for the PM. I will contact them (still can't PM you back because this is only my 11th post. Come on, 15!!)
> 
> Engine, I hadn't heard of PennyLane, but I will check online for them. Here are a few I have contacted and/or heard about:
> 
> ...


Hi ya, just wanted to say that after a month in New Jersey, we made the decision to come back to Connecticut and do what we do best....show our dogs and raise pups in our dining room. It was a very hard decision but the right one for the family (which is inclusive of our dogs). The outpouring and welcoming back from folks in the New England area that have our dogs has been very overwhelming and only further underscores the fact that we did the right thing. I look at our time in New Jersey as a great learning opportunity and am fortunate for the time we spent there, but I am sure glad as all heck to be home!!!!


----------



## Gus123 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi, Where did you end up getting your golden from? My husband and I are in the market for a golden, but want to be sure we choose the right breeder. We live in Wilton, CT so we are in the same area as you. We have visited one breeder so far which was GingerRun in Hampton, CT. Would love to know where you ended up getting yours and how he turned out.

Thanks so much!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
I see you are long Island I am looking for a breeder in the area.. Did you obtian your golden from Long Island ?


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Sunflowerkd
I have a Candyheart retriever. I saw your post about the breeder. Please email me if you want to discuss.
Luvbuzz


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feel it is important to repost this here, from another thread. The post is from tippykayak:

"Here's some more info on the suspension, from philly.com.


Quote:
Candy Heart Retrievers Kennel, Greentown, Pike County. Owner Freya Grover. Suspended on 11/9/09 for 10 years for conduct prejudicial to purebred dogs, purebred dog events, or to the best interests of The American Kennel Club based on their violation of the AKC’s Cruelty Conviction Policy. The AKC also imposed a $2000 fine. The Bureau of Dog Law Enforcement issued Grover multiple citations in Feb. 2009 after finding that there were not enough shelters for the number of dogs housed outside and that the shelters had no bedding and frozen water bowls in 18 degree temperatures. "


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

sunflowerkd said:


> Hi,
> I see you are long Island I am looking for a breeder in the area.. Did you obtian your golden from Long Island ?


Have you called the Long Island GR Club? Puppy referral person is Janet Leek. Here is the club website with her contact information:

Puppy Referral

Janet may know of some upcoming litters if none are listed currently.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

We are in South Jersey

www.shoregoldgoldenretrievers.com


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I spoke to Janet via email. She told me no one in the club is expecting. She told me to try Garden State Golden Retriever Club.. among others. I have been goind through the list with a fine tooth comb. 
I have been putting in the name of the Kennel and the words cancer to see what comes up . I have also been checking the ofa website. I am confused about the website. When I checked Jansun Goldens they did come up but nothing recent. That confused me. Does that imply that they are breeding the same dogs. I thought that dogs need to be updated every year ... in their cert ? Right ? I am sorry but this whole process is like a bowl of spaghetti to me. I am trying to unravel each strand at a time. I want to be an educated consumer.. Bascially I want it all. . If someone buys a pup and regsiters it ... that dog would not show up on the ofa website under the breeder/kennel right ? 
lso I found a breeder on this forum but they are 6 hours away from me. I wouldn't be able to visit. I am not sure if this is such a safe thing to do ...Right ?
Thanks


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry I did see your question about Candy . We obtained Candy from someone that was going to bring her to the pound. She was about 18 months old with IBD and food allergies. Not really housebroken either. 
Sweetest, most nuturing , quietly funny ... so intelligent
They had gotten Candy from a store front pet store called Shake a Paw.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sunflowerkd said:


> I spoke to Janet via email. She told me no one in the club is expecting. She told me to try Garden State Golden Retriever Club.. among others. I have been goind through the list with a fine tooth comb.
> I have been putting in the name of the Kennel and the words cancer to see what comes up . I have also been checking the ofa website. I am confused about the website. When I checked Jansun Goldens they did come up but nothing recent. That confused me. Does that imply that they are breeding the same dogs. I thought that dogs need to be updated every year ... in their cert ? Right ? I am sorry but this whole process is like a bowl of spaghetti to me. I am trying to unravel each strand at a time. I want to be an educated consumer.. Bascially I want it all. . If someone buys a pup and regsiters it ... that dog would not show up on the ofa website under the breeder/kennel right ?
> lso I found a breeder on this forum but they are 6 hours away from me. I wouldn't be able to visit. I am not sure if this is such a safe thing to do ...Right ?
> Thanks


Not sure what you are using to search by on the OFA website. The only health clearance that needs to be done yearly are the eye -CERF.
Buying a pup does not get it into the OFA database. It is only entered there after it receives a clearance through OFA. So most dogs do not appear in the OFA database until after the age of 2 but most pet owners unfortunately do not do healt clearances and never appear in the OFA database
Many breeders also have dogs from other breeders so the names may no start or even contain the owner's kennel name. 
As for the breeder 6 hours away. I would make at least one trip there to visit if they have what you are looking for. It will make for a long day but well worth it in my opinion.
Hope this helps clear it up somewhat for you. If not please ask away!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. So the OFA website is useful to me becuase I can look up the parents on the site. I am assuming that it is common to not breed until the dogs are over 2 then?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics states that dogs should not be bred before they are two years old due to final hip and elbow clearances from the OFA, which can not be obtained until the dog is two.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

In addition to the LIGRC contact you have already been given there are these club's puppy referral links


Hudson Valley GRC
Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club Puppy Referral

Garden StateGRC
GSGRC Breeder Referral

Southern Berkshire GRC
Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club

Connecticut River Valley GRC
Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks I have combed though one list already,. That is good to know about 2 years old before breeding.

I wanted to thank everyone for putting up with my constant questions. I appreciate you'll helping the newbies. Now when I see a golden on the street a million things pop into my head besides awhhh. of course I am not done !

When I finally do get my pup ... I can't wait to post it !


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The puppy referral persons of the Connecticut River Valley Club have a litter at the moment of about 4 weeks old. I don't know if all the puppies have been spoken for, but I do know that they are amazing people, do all the clearances and best of all: my Tess is one of their puppies....The litter is by Tess's mom, Am Can Ch Hillock's A Diamond At Broadway (Jewels). She's a gorgeous dog and very, very sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I googled*

I googled Golden Retriever Breeders in Long Island, NY,
and came up with his.
Can one of the breeders comment on this site if they are AKC and OFA?
NY - Rochester Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale by Golden Retriever Breeders - New York City, Hempstead, Long Island, Brookhaven, Oyster Bay, Buffalo, Rochester, and Yonkers

Also found the Long Island Golden Ret. Club-they have puppy referral:
http://www.ligrc.org/Home_Page.html

*HERE IS THE LONG ISLAND GOLDEN RET. RESCUE!
http://www.ligrr.org/adoptables.htm*
http://www.ligrr.org/


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks . I have been getting lists from Long Island Golden Retrievers, and two other Retriever groups that gave me puppy lists. I am working through them and learning the lingo as I go,
Thanks,


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*Referral-Thank you*

Thanks again. I will look into it. I am still so afraid to make a bad choice about which breeder to go to ..I placed some calls and will see what the breeders say. I found one or two that I like the approach on the web... I want to speak to them and see what they say


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just remember that a lot of really great breeders don't advertise their litters on the web, or sometimes even have a website....


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

The following breeders in NY have pups or upcoming litters:

Cayman's Golden Retrievers
Darrowby's " "
Gaylan's " "
Gotta Be " "

Google the kennel names for websites!

Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Two people on this forum love their Caymen's puppies, and it seems like the upcoming litter will be Tess's full siblings( Allen's pup). Gotta Be has the Nautilus dog Usher( Can't remember his exact name- something like Nautilus Ladies Walk This Way). Gaylan's leans toward a different style of dog from the top two- they are high activity performance goldens. Darrowby's I think of as having a good reputation specializing in "English Style" goldens, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No suggestions just random thoughts as I read these posts. I had a NY bred golden MANY years ago. I realized I never knew where she came from or her pedigree. Now I wish I did. When my Amber was hit by a car, the son of the people I worked for, and his fiance went out to Long Island and got me Kachina. She was GORGEOUS. I have pictures of her an Maxine at the same age and they are hard to tell apart. 

As I read this thread I wonder, if she came from any of these kennels. I wish I could find out. I don't think I got papers, it didn't matter to me I had no intention of breeding. The breeder gave Kenneth a discount when they heard what had happened to Amber, and what he was doing. Fabulous gesture, Kenneth and Jerilyn will ALWAYS have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This litter in MA is one from which I would love to have a puppy:
Brookshire,* Golden Retrievers,* Northborough,* MA

in PA, at Harborview, JLO is being bred to Ryder- beautiful puppies & I want one of those too!


----------



## krisw (Jan 1, 2012)

I am looking too! thanks for the recommendations


----------



## mistysis (Jan 8, 2013)

I also have a candyheart retriever, she is currently seven. Any chance of being a littermate?


----------

